# hello



## sgraves (Jun 15, 2016)

hello my name is shyquille graves Im new to this forum
a little b about my self
Im 24 years old I have been in the martial arts since I was 15 although I was had started training sooner
my arts are
Muay thai
Jeet kun do
kali
Taekwondo
boxing
Bjj
I have also wrestled in high school a little bit

I love martial arts Im always willing to learn and grow I love learning new things about the arts also learning new disciplines and the vast amounts of knowledge there is to learn feel free to introduce yourself and we can chat it up about the arts


----------



## Tames D (Jun 16, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 16, 2016)

HI Shyquillie my name is mike aka KenpoMaster805 and im 38 and Ive Been doing American Kenpo for almost 3 years I started 2013 and I'm a green Belt soon to be 3rd degree brown on december and welcome here


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 16, 2016)

Welcome here SGraves and shilpamary


----------



## Buka (Jun 16, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, sgraves.

Hi shilpamary. Not really sure what the heck you're talking about. But sometimes 3 o'clock in the morning will do that to you.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 16, 2016)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, sgraves.
> 
> Hi shilpamary. Not really sure what the heck you're talking about. But sometimes 3 o'clock in the morning will do that to you.



Welcome to sgraves. 

shilpamary is an advertising post, I expect mods have seen it but I reported it anyway.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Greetings sgraves.  Welcome to MT.

@ shilpamary, if you haven't already, you might want to go to Meet and Greet and tell us more about yourself.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 16, 2016)

Welcome to MT sgraves..


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 16, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 16, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## sgraves (Jun 16, 2016)

thank all of you for the warm welcomes I really do appreciate it without a doubt


----------



## konann (Aug 11, 2016)

greetings to all - I also train recently


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 12, 2016)

konann said:


> greetings to all - I also train recently



You might want to go to Meet and Greet, and start your own thread, and tell us something about yourself.

But anyway, welcome to MT.


----------

